# All Solid Wood Care Issues?



## andantino (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just joined the forum. I am in the market for a new acoustic guitar. And I am willing to pay 500 - 1000. I am not a professional musician, but I have played all my life and I would like to have something pretty good. So I am considering getting an all solid wood guitar, but I also have concerns about the sensitivity of solid woods. Part of me is wondering if I should just go with a really nice sounding solid top guitar. I don't plan to play the guitar outside in a snowstorm or anything, but I just wonder how important it is to have a controlled environment indoors. I really don't know if I am capable of controlling humidity. And I wonder is this something I should be really concerned about. I would hate to put down the cash for a Larrivee and have it crack on me. 

Also, I am open to recommendations of good acoustics in the 500 - 1000 dollar price range. I currently have a Seagull 12 string, which for the past several years I have used as a 6 string. I know people love Seagulls, but I think I would like something different this time around. It's been a great guitar with a nice tone, but there is something about the shape of it that just doesn't feel right in my hands. Anyone have any experience with Waldens?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

With any solid wood acoustic there will be trouble if you don't take precautionary measures to ensure that it is properly humidified. But it's not the end of the world if your home isn't at the ideal humidity.

some things I do to make sure my Larrivee stays in good shape are;

-when not playing it lives in it's hard shell case (this sucks if you like to have your guitars out on stands or wall hangers, but it is for the greater good)
-have a guitar humidifier in the guitar/case (check on here for optimal times when you should really keep an eye on it)
-extreme weather on either end of the spectrum (really cold - really hot) is bad news for an acoustic so do not leave it exposed to either condition.

So get out there and take a look around and play a bunch of guitars and see what feels right to you. There are many different makes and models that are within your price range so there should be no trouble finding something that you like.

Good luck in your search

-Matt


----------



## andantino (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the input, OldSoulBluesMan. Do you think there might be any advantage to getting something with only a solid top? I mean if I find one that sounds pretty sweet, would that be less prone to damage? Even though I don't plan on carting the guitar too many places, I guess it would just be nice to know I have something a little hardier if I wanted to take it out.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Arguably, at your price range you're into solid top/laminated sides and back in the "new" market and entry level all-solid wood guitars in the "used" market. Laminated woods are less susceptible to humidity changes, but with a solid top there is still a cracking concern so I wouldn't go down that road thinking they are maintenance free or considerably more robust. Personally, I would be looking for an all-solid wood guitar in the used market.

Regarding protection against a dry climate (that's what we have here in spades), simply placing a sound-hole humidifier in the guitar in its case will likely prevent any damage as long as you remember to keep it wet. Better yet, a case humidifier will condition the neck and fretboard as well.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## andantino (Jan 31, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> Arguably, at your price range you're into solid top/laminated sides and back in the "new" market and entry level all-solid wood guitars in the "used" market. Laminated woods are less susceptible to humidity changes, but with a solid top there is still a cracking concern so I wouldn't go down that road thinking they are maintenance free or considerable more robust. Personally, I would be looking for an all-solid wood guitar in the used market.
> 
> Regarding protection against a dry climate (that's what we have here in spades), simply placing a sound-hole humidifier in the guitar in its case will likely prevent any damage as long as you remember to keep it wet. Better yet, a case humidifier will condition the neck and fretboard as well.
> 
> Good luck with your search.


I see some all solid guitars for under a grand. Yamaha A3M, Epi Masterbilt. Walden has some with all solid-wood and bone nut/saddles for 800 or so. I think the lowest end Larrivee's are roughly one thousand. I would love to find a good used guitar, but being in Northern New Brunswick, I have to travel just to get to a music store with a decent selection. And I find it that much harder to find good used stuff. 

I really wasn't sure whether or not having only a solid-top would be more durable at all. When I bought my Seagull several years ago, I never gave a thought to wood nor humidity. And it has no damage on the top, which is the only solid part. I have a crack in the sides, but that was caused by an accident.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I would offer this
any guitar needs to be cared for in dry weather but solid wood construction has less ability to expand and contract and not crack than a laminate.
I have a Larrivee L03R solid wood $1400 and a Seagull Maritime solid wood $700 they stay in cases with a suspended sound hole humidifiers until the furnace goes off in the spring I have a Seagull Solid Cedar top Laminate sides Coastline folk and while I leave it is a soft gig bag I still put a humidifier in it as well. I play all 3 for a while almost every day so checking the small humidifiers is easy.. 

If you are looking for a solid wood guitar, Seagull has the Maritime line and you can get a solid Mahogany (Sapelle) and Solid Rosewoods with solid spruce tops and they also have a solid mahogany Maritime coming out in March. No bling, just beautifully made guitars. Without pre-amps they go for about $600 and $700 with a preamp. Great guitars for the money!!:sSig_welcome:
All Canadian Made!!!!:food-smiley-004:http://www.acemate.com/seagull-acoustic-guitars.php


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Not sure where you are in NB but I dumped my Gibson J45 because I couldn't keep up with the ever changing environment we have around here. I had to have two saddles, one for winter one for summer, and was constantly tweaking the truss rod. I switched to a Taylor 214 (the solid back and sides one: the new one is laminate) and it is better, but needed the neck shimmed a year ago. I recommend solid top with laminate, preferably with Yamaha on the head stock.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

First, welcome to the forum. How inconsiderate of me before. The two posts above raise an excellent point which is: regardless of solid or laminate construction, humidity fluctuation is your enemy not only from a cracking perspective, but you'll never keep your set-up reasonably constant without some humidity control. So that said, in your price range I would still be looking for a used, all solid wood guitar. Your problem then becomes your location and proximity to trying used guitars. Again just my experience, but I would be very hard pressed to buy an acoustic I couldn't handle before buying. With acoustics there are so many factors to consider, most importantly neck angle.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

andantino said:


> Do you think there might be any advantage to getting something with only a solid top?


The top is more humidity sensitive compared to the back and sides. A dried top will split way before a back.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

woops. double post.


----------



## andantino (Jan 31, 2013)

Swervin55 said:


> First, welcome to the forum. How inconsiderate of me before. The two posts above raise an excellent point which is: regardless of solid or laminate construction, humidity fluctuation is your enemy not only from a cracking perspective, but you'll never keep your set-up reasonably constant without some humidity control. So that said, in your price range I would still be looking for a used, all solid wood guitar. Your problem then becomes your location and proximity to trying used guitars. Again just my experience, but I would be very hard pressed to buy an acoustic I couldn't handle before buying. With acoustics there are so many factors to consider, most importantly neck angle.



Yeah, of course. I am not buying anything I haven't tried. So that rules out ordering something on ebay. The thing with good used guitars is, I know if I had one I was trying to unload I would prefer to sell it myself rather than unload it at a pawn shop. Which is not a bad thing in itself. Looking around kijiji, I see one I might be interested in in Moncton, another in St John, etc. And I don't want to be making trips to see individual guitars. My Seagull has had no problems in this regard, I just want something that feels different. I have tried a few Taks and Yammies. None of the Taks have grabbed me, but I like the Yammies. I am kind of considering a Yammie. I would like to try out a Martin DRS1 too. It's a solid wood guitar but I think the neck is laminate and the fretboard is black Richlite. There are no authorized Walden Dealers in my area, but there is one in St John. I would really like to try one of those out because I hear excellent things about them (pricewise, and quality).

FYI, you have not been inconsiderate in the slightest. I really appreciate your responses and everyone else's for that matter.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

More and more I am surprised by how good some laminate-sided and backed guitars sound. Just today I was playing a laminate Taylor that was about $850 and it sounded _amazing_. Rather than worrying about solid-versus-laminate, you should just trust your ears and buy what sounds best to you at your price point.

Edit: Oh yeah, welcome to the forum!


----------



## HarpBoy (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't think you need to be overly concerned about the vulnerability of solid wood guitars. It is something you have to be aware of, but if you're playing your guitar regularly and know what to look for, it's really not a huge issue.

This video by Bob Taylor is quite informative. You can just buy and use one of those in hole humidifiers he mentions; as you take your guitar out of the case to play, you'll be removing the damp-it anyway, so you'll get a sense as to how dry things are.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB8tELj43RE

I have a 70 gallon salt-water aquarium in my house with a fan constantly blowing across the water surface while the lights are on (they generate a lot of heat). I have to top up my tank with probably 3 liters of water a day. The humidity in my house is always about 45-50%. You could do something like that (a small aquarium in the room where you keep your guitar, or a room humidifier), or use an in case humidifier. No need to be too concerned about getting the guitar you want.

Regarding brands, Simon and Patrick makes some pretty nice stuff in their higher end lines (Showcase, for example), they don't have the Seagull "love-it-or-hate-it" headstock, and they are less than $1000. The basic (satin finished) Larivees are sweet, but a few hundred more than that. 

At any rate, good luck. Don't be too worried about solid wood; just be aware of what's happening and respond accordingly.


----------



## andantino (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks again for the feedback. Anyone have any experience with Tanglewood guitars?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

andantino said:


> Thanks again for the feedback. Anyone have any experience with Tanglewood guitars?


This is just my opinion so you'll have to take it warts and all, beautiful sound plugged in but a very flat response unplugged. The ones I've tried out have some of the best setups I've come across since high end Taylors, but that could just be the work of the great team of guitar techs they have at my local shop. I rarely play an acoustic alone and for me the biggest let down was the volume of the Tanglewoods I've tried, they're just not loud. Seems like they were built around the concept of being an electric acoustic and not an acoustic electric. I read above that you liked the Yamaha's you've played, have you tried one of their L series acoustics? I have a LL16 and think it's fantastic. Loud, clear, responsive, I could go on but the real test is when you pick it up. Another one I like is the Epiphone Masterbilt AJ500 I picked up a few months back the only problem with those being you can't just try one and swear off the whole series because there's such a big difference in tone from one guitar to the next, one might be a dud to you and the next one could be the "one".


----------



## fceltia (Feb 7, 2013)

I would go with a Seagull or Simon & Patrick. I prefer the neck profile of the Seagull. The new Yamaha AC3R or A3R would be a good deal as well. Just remember you are paying extra for the SRT pickup. Just a personal thing about buying used gear on Ebay, but I had a horror story experience that has made me decide never to do that again. 
Long & McQuade - Seagull Guitars Seagull Performer Cutaway Mini Jumbo Flame Maple QI W/Gigbag


----------



## fceltia (Feb 7, 2013)

andantino said:


> Thanks again for the feedback. Anyone have any experience with Tanglewood guitars?


Tanglewood are big in the UK. Built in China. they are about same as Cort, Fender, Ibanez etc. I have played a couple, build seemed ok. 
Acoustic Guitar: Tanglewood TW15-N-NS Dreadnought


----------

